# Apps Not Available in Canada



## dbirchum (Mar 3, 2010)

Ok, so I have only have my iPod Touch for a couple of months now (and I LOVE it), however one thing that bothers me is several apps I want, aren't available in Canada. 

For example, I really wanted Pandora Radio and Slacker. Both unavailable to the Canadian iTunes Store. But I really wanted the ESPN Radio app, again unavailable to us Canadians. 

Anyone else have any "wish lists" of apps that would like that have (for non-jail broken iPods?)


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Dude. Just open a U.S. iTunes store account. Let Me Google That For You.

Only caveat: Whenever there is an update to a U.S. app, you'll need to log in to the US store to download. Just remember to log-out and re-log-in to your Canadian store account, to avoid accidentally purchasing / downloading other US-only apps (or songs, or whatever).


M


----------



## adam.sn (Feb 7, 2007)

Wow... why didn't I think of that. Duh... Hahaha!

I've wanted pandora forever!


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

The instructions here work in pretty much and of the iTunes stores: Create an iTunes App Store account without a credit card. Note that these are Apple's own instructions. You can also do it by redeeming and iTunes card from the country in question. You just need an email address different from the one you used to set up your iTunes Canada account and a fake/real address/post code/phone number(?) in the country of the store you want to add. I got my UK account using the address of a pub near where I was born. For US, the address of Apple headquarters is said to be popular but you might want to pick a state that has no sales tax.


----------



## dbirchum (Mar 3, 2010)

CubaMark said:


> Dude. Just open a U.S. iTunes store account. Let Me Google That For You.
> 
> Only caveat: Whenever there is an update to a U.S. app, you'll need to log in to the US store to download. Just remember to log-out and re-log-in to your Canadian store account, to avoid accidentally purchasing / downloading other US-only apps (or songs, or whatever).
> 
> ...



Wow. Thanks! I had no idea you could do that.

So you can use your same credit card number, but use a different US address? Does it work that way?

Also, just to follow up with your caveat - if I go ahead and successfully set up my US based iTunes account, do I only log into my US iTunes account for downloading these US-only apps, and then log on and re-log to my Canadian store account? And, by doing this, in my Canadian Store iTunes account, will i see both my Canadian apps and US apps? Is this how it works?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

dbirchum, you are correct re: iTunes seeing (mixing together) the US and Canadian apps. 

As for the Credit card issue - no idea. I didn't use a credit card to set up my US account - I used a fictional US street address and a promotional code for a free album.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

I tried to buy an app from my US store account with my Canadian based cc. It was declined.
When I switched to my Canadian Itunes account my cc was accepted.


----------



## mrlarter (Nov 25, 2007)

I've done this but Pandora still knows your in Canada and won't work.


----------



## miniphone (Jul 24, 2008)

mrlarter said:


> I've done this but Pandora still knows your in Canada and won't work.


even worst, AOL Radio used to work here in Canada, but few week ago it stopped working for iPhone users in Canada


----------



## dbirchum (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow. So no one in Canada can use Pandora or AOL Radio???

What about Slacker? Anyone having any success with Slacker??


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

Ottawaman said:


> I tried to buy an app from my US store account with my Canadian based cc. It was declined.
> When I switched to my Canadian Itunes account my cc was accepted.


I used to use a USA-based PayPal account. However, PayPal has tightened their requirements so I wasn't able to maintain that account. Now I just use gift cards purchased in the USA. I'm pretty close to the border though so it's pretty quick to drive over and buy them.


----------



## dbirchum (Mar 3, 2010)

So is anyone is Canada successfully getting Pandora to work?


----------



## gmag (Nov 18, 2008)

maybe Hotspot Shield for iPhone


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

gmag said:


> maybe Hotspot Shield for iPhone


VPNs will work for enabling Pandora access over WiFi. AFAIK, Rogers at least does not allow VPN access over its 3G network so you're SOL for on the go Pandora.


----------



## Silverado (Dec 31, 2010)

I used Slacker on my BB9700. The app itself had more bugs than a rotting fish, but the content was all available (to the extent that I used it before deleting it altogether.)


----------

